# hellcat and mustang



## nimrod.michaeli (May 18, 2009)

why wasn't he hellcat used in the European theater and why wasn't the mustang used in the pacific theater


----------



## Colin1 (May 18, 2009)

Michael
you submitted this thread a while back, alot of answers are already in there

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/p-51-vs-hellcat-17716.html


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

The Hellcat did see a little service in the European Theatre....READ THE WHOLE PAGE!Hellcat: The F6F in World War II - Google Book Search


----------



## renrich (May 18, 2009)

The Mustang was used in the Pacific. Mustangs escorted B29s over Japan quite extensively. Mustangs also served extensively in the CBI.


----------



## davebender (May 18, 2009)

The U.S. Army Air Force did not get the P-51 program squared away until late 1943. I suspect that the entire production was desperately needed in Europe during 1944. When production caught up with demand they were deployed in the Pacific to places like Iwo Jima.


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

renrich said:


> The Mustang was used in the Pacific. Mustangs escorted B29s over Japan quite extensively. Mustangs also served extensively in the CBI.


Ditto.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2009)

Since a link is posted to the original thread, this thread will be closed.


----------

